
GDPR: Killing cloud quickly? - irotatori
https://iapp.org/news/a/gdpr-killing-cloud-quickly/
======
irotatori
[http://www.ultima.com/blog/the-european-general-data-
protect...](http://www.ultima.com/blog/the-european-general-data-protection-
regulations-gdpr-5-myths-dispelled)

